# D10-200



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Just de-activated a D10-200

Is this of any use or does it just need to go into the re-cycle center?

Kevin


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Was this Receiver leased? Usually DirecTV wants them back after you deactivate them.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

I checked with them when I de-activated this morning, said I own it.


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

You won't get much but you can ebay it. I'm pretty sure someone could put it to use if it still works.


----------

